# Head up! NWN3 Launches tomorrow in North America!



## Rahl Windsong (Oct 30, 2006)

Neverwinter Nights 2

I can hardly wait!


----------



## Aes (Oct 30, 2006)

I was about to say, "3?  What happened to 2?" 

I wish I could get it, but its high requirements would make my current computer soil itself.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 30, 2006)

I know I have to wait untill the 3rd its just not fair


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't believe I posted that and never edited the 3 to a 2 ...ahh well anyway I have been playing it now for several days and I gotta say this is the best CRPG since the good old Baldur's gate and all of its sequels and expansions. 

The Dwarf is MINT! The banter between the party members makes me laugh out loud quite often i am loving NWN2, I highly recommend it. 

Be warned though you need a very up to date PC to play this game and i don't mean just hardware. Your operating system needs to be fully up to date and all your hardware's drivers need to be the latest.

Rahl


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 9, 2006)

I ordered 1GB Ram, but after they sent me 4 faulty sticks in a row, I'm still waiting for a refund 
I need a new gfx card too, bah. 

I'll play NWN until i can get them!
If you get the PrC mod, you can get a class which mixes clerics with wizards, amazing versatility.


----------



## Aes (Nov 9, 2006)

I made myself a class like that, although it was really just clerics with edited domain abilities and a few additional custom spells.  Oh I really want to play NWN2 now ;(


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 10, 2006)

I really think this game is good but it might be best to wait for a while before you buy it especially if you have an older system and you are thinking of upgrading soon. NWN2 is a real hog when it comes to the graphics card and I think most of that can be attributed to the fact that when in town, for instance, ther can be up to 20 or even 30 NPC's in the viewing area.

Osidian Entertainment is patching the game almost daily and I am sure it will all be worked out eventually but right now many people are having issues with NWN2. Some of these issues are so bad they can't even create a character. I have had a few crashes to desktop but for the most part the game has worked well.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 10, 2006)

Yep, don't buy a game until its cheaper, and systems that can handle it are more common. Then when you get the game you already have all your patches and mods out, and you can even decide wether to buy it or not based on reviews and polls, rather than buying it and being disappointed.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel007 said:


> Yep, don't buy a game until its cheaper, and systems that can handle it are more common. Then when you get the game you already have all your patches and mods out, and you can even decide wether to buy it or not based on reviews and polls, rather than buying it and being disappointed.


 
If you have the PC to run this game I suggest getting it now, its that good. It launched last week and they have already released 3 patches which shows me they are on top of it.

Edit: the latest patch added in the ability to wield two weapons at a time!


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 11, 2006)

its an amazing game, if your system is powerful enough get it, the best forgotten realms game I have played


----------



## devilsgrin (Nov 24, 2006)

this is the greatest D&D game to be released to date - and saying that i absolutely could not stop playing BG2 - i think i've played it through about 12 times. tho only once without cheats or baldurdash...

The dialog truly is laugh out loud funny. Khelgar is great, but its Neeshka who always has be ROFLing. Gotta say i really like Bishop too... he's very cool. not so funny, but dark! 
The character interactions are VERY Star Wars Knights of the Old Replublic 2 - and influence means a lot in how your companions react to you.
I love this game... have finally gotten my own castle... and that is pretty cool...if you can buy it now, do it, you won't regret it. I for one have not had a single bug issue since i installed over a week ago. Tho i am downloading the new patches before every gaming session.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 24, 2006)

You only finished BG2 12 times? I'm shocked! Hehe, I played it through so many times that I ended up with a character who can beat dragons senseless with his fists (no he isn't a monk).  

Oooh, I love KOTOR and KOTOR2, I'll keep an eye out for the similarities, I would love to get this game, and yet my GFX card demands my attention and money, so does my RAM. Anyone want to donate me the game?


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 24, 2006)

Obsidian obviously spent a great deal of effort on the story, it is by far the best part about this game and that is so refreshing in an industry where the story usually takes up a few paragraphs on the last page of the manual.

Rahl


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 29, 2006)

The extra class choices are great prestige classes without having to buy extras is great


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Dec 22, 2006)

I have to say that after a while the camera and movement system in NWN2 stopped me from having fun in the game, and I have shelved it in hopes that one day they will address those problems.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Dec 24, 2006)

really it is more or less the same as NWN1


----------

